# ONTARIO BOYS SHOOT IT UP AT 2nd LEG IBO TRIPLE CROWN



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Good shoot'n Blakester and Dave down at Erie. Great scores and very nice to see you get it back on track Dave at the 2nd leg. Sure setting yourself up to be in great shape Blake for a shot at the IBO triple crown title. Just need that leader to have a bad day at the 3rd leg. I see your one team mate had a real bad weekend. Very unfortunate for the team points. Good shoot'n boys on what sounds to have been a tough course.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Todd, It was a very hard shoot this weekend and our team did very good again, we won bedford and Erie the first two shoots so we are in first place overall we get to drop the low score so it did not hurt us. I also took over first place in the shooter of the year standings. I think I am tied for 3rd place overall in the national triple crown and one point out of second. I believe Dave is tied in fourth for the national so we both might have a shot at the podium. Lots of practice on the plate for the next few weeks.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great shooting Blake and Dave. Congrats on the 2nd and 3rd place finish at Erie.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice shooting guys


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks guys. These shoots seem to be getting tougher and I think the scores reflect that. The cold Spring made it hard to get any solid practice in before things got rolling this year and as any of you with family know its just as tough as ever to get time to shoot a few arrows after work.
I really want to congratulate Blake. His effort and determination is really paying off this year and it is paying off twice over with the team event. I also want to congratulate Sam Grove and Grip for their efforts. We came second last year in the team event and we were a man short so I hope we all get rewarded in 2013.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

oh one more thing. My buddy Mike Cook shot Open.. I think he had one bad loop of 10 but on his last 20 he posted a 199. Thats impreisve! My buddy Brad came out for his first ibo event and had a bit of trouble with some shots but was really hitting his yardage.

I want all the folks out there wondering what its like to shoot one of the National events to consider attending Erie PA next year. We have a lot of fun and I guarantee you come back a better archer.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice shooting boys.


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

Make sure you move your sight out before you start next time


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Just glad I noticed after the first target


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Congratulations boys, you make us proud.
Stay focused and keep up the hard work and you will be fine.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice shootin!!:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow great guys hopefully this will be a tight 2 days at pandp this aug for the cash class don`t scare the competition away ...lol lol well done kudos


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Ted, it's funny Dave and I are on common ground really pushing each other so we can pull off this team win. I was pretty down after the first ten targets due to a couple mental mistakes but Dave gave me a kick in the butt and I found the grove for a bit and I returned the favor when he let a few get away in the afternoon. I did the math and our team has 60 years combined shooting experience, it has been a real team effort with everyone contributing some solid rounds. There is always good competition at your shoot Ted I always look forward to it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Guess Danny will have to be on the mark for a 2 year run keep up the good work boys .....and a team effort is great hope you guys wear some kinda Canadian logo shirt when you collect the hdw just like nascar when they change hats six times for photo opts must be nice to be famous ...lol lol


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done guys keep the pressure up.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

nice job gents, well done, no mercy keep going.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Great shooting guys, really looking forward to the season finale at 7 springs.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats guys!!! Well done!!


----------

